# P-47 found in Austria, info needed about this a/c!



## GT (Jun 16, 2005)

Cancelled.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Wow! That looks very salvagable. I would guess that lake had a very cold water temperature with little or no sodium content. Great stuff!


----------



## Erich (Jun 16, 2005)

the former pilot of this mount has considered very carefuly whether or not he is going to attend the raising and rejuvenation of this jug. 405th or 406th fg. I have the pilots name somewhere here. .........

♪


----------



## Erich (Jun 16, 2005)

another view of the old crate sent to me by my Austrian friend Roland Doming who lives in the Tirol


I actually hope they can clean this bird up real well and put it in a nice safe place in Europe for all to see ..........


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Jun 16, 2005)

The pilot was 2Lt. Henry G. Mohr, Jr from the 511th FS, 405th FG.

More info can be found HERE


Here's a period shot of the aircraft in question...






Possible serial was 42-29150.


Fade to Black...


----------



## GT (Jun 17, 2005)

Update.


----------

